# Windows Vista & FreeBSD (dual-boot problem)



## Anti_Evil (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I've installed FreeBSD 7.2 RELEASE on the pc that currently running Windows Vista. In installation steps i selected to "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched".

Well, seems that it didn't worked and now after rebooting system it automatically start-up the BSD.

Is there anyway to bring back my Vista ?
I want it to be dual-boot.

Regards,
Hadi


----------



## ale (Jun 22, 2009)

You can try installing a boot loader like sysutils/grub from ports.
You can also try sysutils/gag and run it from a floppy leaving your hd untouched.
I know nothing about Vista, but I guess you can try restoring its boot loader from the install cd.


----------



## renice (Jun 23, 2009)

You can start the Vista CD/DVD and then get to the Repair Options. This will fix the mbr. Install the freebsd boot manager through the option 'custom installation' at freebsd cd.

Then, if there's only the possibility to boot Vista you can set the freebsd boot manager through FIXIT again:


```
# fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0 DEVICE
```


----------



## manolis@ (Jun 23, 2009)

Anti_Evil said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I've installed FreeBSD 7.2 RELEASE on the pc that currently running Windows Vista. In installation steps i selected to "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched".



Good move, required for the instructions that will follow 



			
				Anti_Evil said:
			
		

> Well, seems that it didn't worked and now after rebooting system it automatically start-up the BSD.
> Hadi



Although the MBR was not installed, sysinstall marked your FreeBSD partition active, hence you are always booting FreeBSD. As root, execute:


```
fdisk -a /dev/ad0
```

(substitute ad0 with your actual disk device name)

Change the active partition to the vista one and save the new partition table when prompted. You will reboot and get straight to Vista. Problem is you will not be able to boot FreeBSD then, but fear not.

Google and download EasyBCD. Install in Vista, it is a trivial GUI tool (free). You will get a FreeBSD entry in Vista's boot menue (!)
And it will all work fine.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks alot, it worked !

Long live to FreeBSD ï¿½e


----------

